# new from australia



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

i love cats so much and so i decided that i would get involved in something to do with cats. so i decided to join here. when i'm old enough for a job i'd like to work at a cat shelter or the RSPCA (that's in a few months, by the way). i like dogs aswell but nothing can beat a nice fluffy cat!! i've also got this wierd obssesion with goths. anyway my mum also likes cats so we're always at the pet shop with our faces pressed against the window looking at the cute little kittens.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You forgot to mention if you and your mom *have* any cats! :-D Welcome, I hope you have fun.


----------



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

thanx. we've got one cat but i'm hoping that we'll soon get more and more and more!! :wink:


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum eurocat


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Eurocat - it is great to have you with us


----------



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

thanx guys


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and yup 2 kitties are better than 1... >><<


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi and welcome!


----------

